# Biggest Problem / Pet Peeve Poll



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

If you could get your biggest problem or pet peeve solved, what would you name as your biggest beekeeping problem or pet peeve?

At what cost would it make economic sense to get your biggest problem solved (on a per hive per year basis)?

I'm primarily interested in answers from the commercial beekeepers, but side liners and hobbyists are welcome to reply. Just let us know your beekeeping status.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If you ask the wife, she would say the fact that honey is sticky.... non-stick honey would be nice....


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

As many solutions as I see on here I am ashamed to say I hate feeders. I like to feed, I just haven't found a device I really like. The Mann Lake feeders are really convenient for feeding, but I can't see the tops of the frames when I feed. The division board feeders are good, but I like pouring the feed through the screened inner cover and sometimes that causes the syrup to miss the hole. I was thinking a while ago as I was feeding the office bees, it would be nice to have a funnel and a hole in the screen that I could put a patch on when not feeding. That would defeat the purpose of pouring the feed through the screen though.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Sorry... Forgot to say I am a hobbyist with 4 hives of my own and one of a friend's.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm wondering where the OP is going with this.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

clyderoad said:


> I'm wondering where the OP is going with this.


Probably looking for something to make and sell.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

My name is Kamon Reynolds, and I am a Sideliner. I have tried for years to fight it but small hive beetles just bring out the worst in me. They silently taunt me as they scurry about...those demons need to do one thing and that is DIE!!!

Seriously though,

We are currently working on a new small hive beetle trap completely inspired by our desire to eradicate every last one.


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

dsegrest said:


> Probably looking for something to make and sell.


Yes, I've got an idea for developing a solution for something that I think is a significant problem. If a large number of beekeepers state my significant problem is also theirs, it will provide good support for obtaining funding to develop the solution. However, as a hobbyist myself (1 hive), I suspect I may be surprised by what a commercial beekeeper may find to be a significant problem. In this case, the commercial beekeepers may give me some insights into what the more significant problems are. The last thing I want to do is to spend time and money to develop a solution to something that really isn't a problem or for which there would be no market.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Queens wandering through excluders... Skinny ass gals are my pet peeve ! Lol


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

if there was a hive where honey could just flow out like on a tap that would be nice.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

jakec said:


> if there was a hive where honey could just flow out like on a tap that would be nice.


Alright, I have to hand it to you - that was pretty funny.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> My name is Kamon Reynolds, and I am a Sideliner. I have tried for years to fight it but small hive beetles just bring out the worst in me. They silently taunt me as they scurry about...those demons need to do one thing and that is DIE!!!
> 
> Seriously though,
> 
> We are currently working on a new small hive beetle trap completely inspired by our desire to eradicate every last one.



Have you seen this guys? they seem to be pretty effective https://www.facebook.com/clark.taplin/videos/vb.739811984/10153223090361985/?type=2&theater


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I just thought about another one.... I hate it when the bees with stingers get me... how about a device that could clip stingers???


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Extracting honey is my biggest pet peeve, its a sticky nightmare but I deal with it. Feeding is my second pet peeve, in hive feeders and a drum with a hose and nozzle would make things quite a bit easier.

Wanna be sideliner 20+ hives


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

I need more time to work on my bees, and more money for the things i want. my day job is my pet peeve. and an affordable forklift for loading and unloading my 100 hives. sideliner.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sideliner ....My biggest problem is the bees dont always do what I want them to its like they have a mind of their own.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ian said:


> Queens wandering through excluders... Skinny ass gals are my pet peeve ! Lol


......when there are 50 beautiful queen cells up above.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Build me a device, for mere pittance, that detects incoming pesticide residues, queries the bees as to the source, and contacts my legal representative to start court proceedings.

Crazy, as always, Roland


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Roland said:


> Build me a device, for mere pittance, that detects incoming pesticide residues, queries the bees as to the source, and contacts my legal representative to start court proceedings.
> 
> Crazy, as always, Roland


Good luck with that, you 've got better odds with the lottery!

My vote goes for gettin rid of varroa, but that will never happen either!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Yes, I've got an idea for developing a solution for something that I think is a significant problem. If a large number of beekeepers state my significant problem is also theirs, it will provide good support for obtaining funding to develop the solution. However, as a hobbyist myself (1 hive), I suspect I may be surprised by what a commercial beekeeper may find to be a significant problem. In this case, the commercial beekeepers may give me some insights into what the more significant problems are. The last thing I want to do is to spend time and money to develop a solution to something that really isn't a problem or for which there would be no market.


Why would you be so sneaky? Why wouldn't you simply state, "I have an idea. What do you think?" and then take the replies?

The way you are doing what you are doing would qualify as one of my pet peeves. I don't know that I have any other at this point. I hope that wasn't too harsh. I tend to be blunt.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I hope that wasn't too harsh. I tend to be blunt.


and how is that working for you in the new rating system:applause:


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Why would you be so sneaky? Why wouldn't you simply state, "I have an idea. What do you think?" and then take the replies?
> 
> The way you are doing what you are doing would qualify as one of my pet peeves. I don't know that I have any other at this point. I hope that wasn't too harsh. I tend to be blunt.


Someone had to say it.

I'll bet you missed this similiar thread. I Bet they're related.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?318450-Market-Share-of-Langstroth-Hives


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> and how is that working for you in the new rating system:applause:


Check my Profile, if you wish.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

If you are a Prof. of entomology, make a Varroa eradication device. If you are a professional tinkerer looking to make a quick buck, design a shiny new fishing lure. Fishermen are easier to catch than Beekeepers. 

Alex


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Why would you be so sneaky? Why wouldn't you simply state, "I have an idea. What do you think?" and then take the replies?
> 
> The way you are doing what you are doing would qualify as one of my pet peeves. I don't know that I have any other at this point. I hope that wasn't too harsh. I tend to be blunt.


No offence taken. I don't want to reveal the problem I'm working on because I don't want to bias responses. If I came out with the specific problem I was addressing, I'd narrow the responses to only that specific problem. By keeping the question open ended, I'm much more likely to get a variety of responses, and to be able to ascertain what true issues really are. If a large percentage of responses consistently addressed one or two themes, it would be much more productive to work in those areas. If the problem I'm addressing doesn't come up, I'd reconsider whether the project was worth doing or not. One of the responses has already got me thinking about how a different problem might be addressed. If that problem continues to be raised, I'd seriously consider doing some R&D to address it as well.

I'm also being vague because patent laws require for a patent to be valid, there must be no public disclosure of an invention prior to patent application. If I publicly ask for opinions on what I'm intending to do, the information enters the public domain, and can't later be protected by patent. Both enforceable patents and a substantial market are important if you want to convince angel investors to support your project. Unfortunately, I don't have the means to develop the project without funding. Without funding, the idea will remain just that, an idea.

I offer my apology to anyone if they think the way I've approached the problem is 'sneaky', but now you have my reasoning.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

The Professor said:


> No offence taken. I don't want to reveal the problem I'm working on because I don't want to bias responses.
> I'm also being vague because patent laws require for a patent to be valid, there must be no public disclosure of an invention prior to patent application. If I publicly ask for opinions on what I'm intending to do, the information enters the public domain, and can't later be protected by patent. Both enforceable patents and a substantial market are important if you want to convince angel investors to support your project. Unfortunately, I don't have the means to develop the project without funding. Without funding, the idea will remain just that, an idea.
> 
> I offer my apology to anyone if they think the way I've approached the problem is 'sneaky', but now you have my reasoning.


IMO:
Well it seems that you're in it for profit, and many of us are in bees for profit too.
That means money talks, so kick some out to those strangers you are canvasing for the next great bee problem solution.
Bee experience/knowledge is expensive, just like any other professional experience.
There ain't no such thing as a free lunch.

Sneaky and cheap is the way I see it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thank you, Professor. Best wishes. Can't think of anything at this time.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>If a large number of beekeepers state my significant problem is also theirs, it will provide good support for obtaining funding to develop the solution.

Pick a number between one and a million, we will see if anyone gets it right.

>I'm much more likely to get a variety of responses, and to be able to ascertain what true issues really are. 

Did anyone guess so far? No? Keep trying someone get it sooner or later given enough time. 


Many inventions are made to make something better, It does not have to be broken to fix it.

But if your in an inventing mood I need a gauge that attaches to the front of the hive, that tells me if the queen is present and which frame she is on, if there are eggs and larva, how much stores are in the hive.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> But if your in an inventing mood I need a gauge that attaches to the front of the hive, that tells me if the queen is present and which frame she is on, if there are eggs and larva, how much stores are in the hive.


Too late. Jerry Bromenshenk at U of M already has a gadget that does that.


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

FlowerPlanter said:


> >
> 
> Pick a number between one and a million, we will see if anyone gets it right.
> 
> Did anyone guess so far? No? Keep trying someone get it sooner or later given enough time.


I hope the problem I'm working on isn't a one in a million problem. If it is, I need to quit now. I expect the problem I'm addressing is more like one of the top 10 of all commercial beekeepers, maybe even one of the top 5.

Regardless, the answers received so far (even those given in jest) seem to be developing around some themes. I see that commercial beekeepers have issues regarding clean extraction (comments on honey stickiness), lack of convenience in feeding, pest control (varroa and SHB), and queen location and health.

Regarding SHB, I see a lot of traps, but I can't believe this would be the most effective method of control. In 2011, I asked in a beesource thread if anyone had considered the sterile insect technique for controlling SHB. Apart from a few comments posted a few weeks later, I haven't seen this discussed here or on any other beekeeping forums. Recently some new information has come out showing this might be effective for SHB. Even now, four years later, I could see a business develop around the sterile insect technique in which a commercial beekeeper would pay a service fee to have his yards flooded with sterile male SHBs. What I don't know is if it would be economical to do it. I don't know what the technical hurdles might be. However, it doesn't make sense to investigate it at all unless you can get a sense of how big the market is, how much enthusiasm there is or isn't for the solution, and what your development costs would be.


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

In my old job before retirement we had lots of people with solutions looking for problems. Sometimes they worked out but mostly not. Most of the times the solution worked great in a given situation but the situation could be avoided or rarely occurred.

Nothing wrong with confirming scope and size of problem before investing time and money but a more direct approach would be more effective.

Regards Peter


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Effective immuno strip assays for AFB, EFB, and Nosema would be convenient for commercial guys.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I hope the problem I'm working on isn't a one in a million problem. If it is, I need to quit now. I expect the problem I'm addressing is more like one of the top 10 of all commercial beekeepers, maybe even one of the top 5.
> 
> Regardless, the answers received so far (even those given in jest) seem to be developing around some themes. I see that commercial beekeepers have issues regarding clean extraction (comments on honey stickiness), lack of convenience in feeding, pest control (varroa and SHB), and queen location and health.


I doubt any real commercial beekeeper has a problem with the stickiness of honey. I don't know what you mean by "clean extraction". Commercial beekeepers have feeding pretty well figured out. I don't think that there have been many, if any, comments from Commercial Beekeepers.

I run about 500 hives. So I am not a big commercial beekeeper. One concern might be a way to keep hives cool while on a semi parked or broken down for periods of time, like at the California State Line. But you'd want to talk to someone who runs bees across the country. Mine just go down and up the east coast, once a year. So overheating usually isn't a problem.


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I doubt any real commercial beekeeper has a problem with the stickiness of honey. I don't know what you mean by "clean extraction".


Honey is honey and it will always be sticky. However, some did say it was a pet peeve because of its stickiness. If the honey could be extracted from comb to storage in a less messy way (clean extraction) then this pet peeve could be solved. I don't know the solution to this one, but at least I know it's a concern to some. I think you are right that I haven't heard from many commercial beekeepers. That's okay, but I hope some pet peeves from them will still come in.

My first thought on cooling hives on a parked semi would be pumping a spray of water above the hives periodically, much like rain falling on the hives, to get some evaporative cooling. However, I'd be surprised if anyone would buy a device to do this. In a pinch, I'd imagine taking a bucket of water and dousing the hives periodically, in the off chance of being stuck in the hot somewhere.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

So you have nothing in mind, just listening to find something. Sounds good to me! 
You run no bees, I think input would work to your benefit. What specific area of interest are targeting? Boxes? Frames, disease, extraction?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Hhhmmm... I always hate to see a field or ditch that is full of blooming clover get sprayed with a herbicide. Or a nice blooming field of alfalfa getting cut down. Or lots of clover but no rain. Or sometimes too much rain... I would say these things peeve me the most.


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

Broadly speaking, I'm looking at diseases/pests. However, I'd like to keep an open mind to other problems that might be solved.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Honey is honey and it will always be sticky. However, some did say it was a pet peeve because of its stickiness. If the honey could be extracted from comb to storage in a less messy way (clean extraction) then this pet peeve could be solved. I don't know the solution to this one, but at least I know it's a concern to some. I think you are right that I haven't heard from many commercial beekeepers. That's okay, but I hope some pet peeves from them will still come in.
> 
> My first thought on cooling hives on a parked semi would be pumping a spray of water above the hives periodically, much like rain falling on the hives, to get some evaporative cooling. However, I'd be surprised if anyone would buy a device to do this. In a pinch, I'd imagine taking a bucket of water and dousing the hives periodically, in the off chance of being stuck in the hot somewhere.


Professor,
I don't think your bee knowledge is very broad. Dousing hives periodically with a bucket of water? There are some trucks that have a water reservoir and hoses down the length of the load so the load can get sprayed when needed. I thought you might come up with something else.

Do you have a Doctorate? What in?

The stickiness of honey was a sarcastic comment, I believe.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ian said:


> Queens wandering through excluders... Skinny ass gals are my pet peeve ! Lol


For Ian since he made a bad joke I ran with it.

Sing it to "Baby got back"

He likes big abs and he will not lie. 
You other beekeeps cannot deny 
That when a queen walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing on your frame 
You get sprung
Wanna mark her up
'cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the cells she's laying
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that butt you got
Make Me much honey
Ooh, frame of cap brood
You say you wanna be graft queen
Well use me use me 'cause you aint that average Queen B

Now time for a drink


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Professor,
> I don't think your bee knowledge is very broad.
> 
> Do you have a Doctorate? What in?


You're right. My knowledge of bees is not very broad, especially when it comes to commercial operations. That's why I'm asking questions. I might be able to come up with something better to cool bees on a semi, given more time and information. My point regarding dousing hives with water was to say there's probably a low tech (very cheap) option that would work for those rare events of being stuck on the road, even if it meant manually bringing water to the bees and wetting hives down in order to get them cool. Unless this is a big problem for a lot of commercial beekeepers, I currently don't see it as a problem worth solving. If a number of other beekeepers said it was a regular occurrence, they regularly suffer substantial losses of colonies during transport due to overheating, etc., then I'd be more interested in investigating it and trying to develop a solution. Is there a problem with the water that's available on these trucks, or in the hose through which it is delivered? If it's adequate, there's no need to reinvent the wheel.

I have a Ph.D. in bioengineering. My training and experience are on the medical aspects of bioengineering rather than on plant and animal biology or entomology.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

The professor wrote:

I'm looking at diseases/pests.


I doubt there are many successful commercial beekeepers that are unable to control their diseases and pests. If they could not, they would not be successful. 

Try looking at something we can not control at this time, like creating an antidote for insecticides.

Crazy Roland


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

My pet peeve is beeks who go online and then lose all sense of couth and decency. These particular guys have such low self esteem that they get that big head feeling by giving others the impression that they're god's gift to beekeeping and can do no wrong. 

How about developing a feature on this page that lets those guys know they're being jerks?

Good job professor. You've been completely honest. Too bad there are a bunch of guys on here that get a kick out of putting others down to make the self look good. 

We run our fair share of colonies, and I can tell you that mite control is paramount. The more people working on new and betters controls the better. Don't let anyone tell you different. Many of the best products in the market were not developed by the end users.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

In the world of keeping bees for a living, Professional beekeepers, traditionally through working together and sharing, discuss and solve pertinent issues long before a report from any university, long before Beltsville gets a sample, long before someone with no knowledge of beekeeping could hope to research, develop and design a solution for an industry they admittedly know nothing about. We live every day in bee research and chances are if Roland, Ian, Irwin, Mark, Keith,Mike,Jim or any of the experianced, working professionals on here found a solution to an issue it would be shared and accepted because of who is proposing the idea and at no cost. People don't grasp the concept that as beekeepers we are also farmers and as farmers share a brotherhood at meal tables, in someones queen rearing yard, in a 500 hive apiary yard in the middle of nowhere, at a rest stop in the middle of the night, real time information that will always trump someone who is not truly interested in our business, in each other, someone who is not a farmer but instead only making a profit from us. We all know the likelihood of someone developing a solution to any of our problems who isn't in the thick of it is extremely unlikely and almost never timely. Ironically, instead of using this back door approach, had you proposed and idea and it had a need or validity almost every commercial beekeeper on here would have given you valid input to help you develop your idea. That's how most of us work. Propose your suspicions, share your ideas and if you are able get out to a few commercial operations, most guys are pretty open albeit pressed for time.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

B&E said:


> My pet peeve is beeks who go online and then lose all sense of couth and decency.


Joel - I totally agree, like guys who make sweeping personal interpretations and broad character assassinations that add nothing of value to a thread such as "
" These particular guys have such low self esteem that they get that big head feeling by giving others the impression that they're god's gift to beekeeping and can do no wrong. or "Too bad there are a bunch of guys on here that get a kick out of putting others down to make the self look good" 

"How about developing a feature on this page that lets those guys know they're being jerks?"

Joel -Actually there are three, one is the message button, one is the report button and I am using the other one now, it's called reply, at least two of those require the loss of anonymity so they aren't for the everyone. 

"We run our fair share of colonies, and I can tell you that mite control is paramount." 

Joel- A very valid point lost in the rest your post!

"The more people working on new and betters controls the better." 

Joel- Patently untrue. More people are usually less effective. So much public and private moneys and effort are wasted through duplication in research. If we combined much of the effort and research and consolidated funding to more focused, appropriate small groups of qualified people which included end use users problems would be solved much more quickly and effectively. 

"Many of the best products in the market were not developed by the end users."
Joel - Again, patently untrue....most of the quick, easy, not long serving and profitable for business solutions related to disease and pests were developed by not end use users. 

We shouldn't pretend nor should we assume to know what motivates someone based on a faceless post. Few forms of communication are capable of causing more bad feelings than an e-mail or post that is interpreted through a filter that does not include voice intonation, facial expression and body language. It is a mistake to make a categorical character assassination of a "a bunch of guys" who are confident extroverts with genuine concerns for the industry and fellow beekeepers and spend a great deal of time here doing their best to answer thousands of questions. As to the professor, he is a Bio-engineer, I don't expect he got there by being a shrinking violet. He is likely well experienced at gaining respect by standing in his position under heavy scrutiny. Like many of the somewhat pointed posts on Beesource If the Professor can take the heat I suspect he and we will all learn something important here. I hope I will!


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> instead of using this back door approach, had you proposed and idea and it had a need or validity almost every commercial beekeeper on here would have given you valid input to help you develop your idea. That's how most of us work.


I've clearly committed a faux pas with some of you. Although I've already apologized once, I'll do so again. When I made my original post, I thought it was clear there was an economic consideration in making it. As soon as I saw that someone questioned why I was making the post, I confirmed my reasoning. I really don't see that any income I might make as being detrimental to commercial beekeepers if it increases honey yield or bees for pollination services. Any solutions developed would need to increase honey yields or numbers of bees to a greater economic extent than the cost of implementing the solution for the beekeeper. Otherwise, I wouldn't expect there to be a market for any solution that might be developed. No commercial beekeeper would implement a new solution if they merely broke even or lost money. Regardless, if I've offended anyone, I once again offer my apology. It was never my intent to be sneaky, come in the back door, or do anything else considered inappropriate. I rarely post on beesource and thought that it might be a good place to get some first hand information. If I've offended you in my approach, please chalk it up to my being naive about the appropriate etiquette rather than any ill will or desire to take advantage of anyone.

Changing the subject a bit, I would like to get feedback on the sterilization insect technique for small hive beetles. Has anyone considered this, or thought about what it might take to implement it? Does anyone see any pitfalls? Are small hive beetles the concern they once were? I don't seem to see as many posts about SHBs as I used to.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK, let's clear the air on this one and everyone move forward. We're all good.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

No apology needed, we are just a tough crowd among ourselves and sometimes to new comers Professor. Small hive beetles in warmer regions with sandy soils still thrive and controls are cumbersome at best. I am not aware of it in commercial use anywhere at this time for this technique. How familiar are you with the life cycle and damage vectors as they relate to honey bees from small hive beetles? I am assuming spring would be the optimum treatment window before phoretic mite levels were established? Assuming you were releasing sterilized male beetles into a commercial yard what would be their incentive to stay?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have posted this before. I do not know how many people read it. https://specialcollections.nal.usda...lection-screwworm-eradication-program-records

Alex


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

I first got interested in the sterilization insect technique after visiting a developing country and realizing the toll malaria took on its citizens. Work is being done to reduce the populations of malaria carrying mosquitoes using the sterilization insect technique. Small hive beetles have some differences between the screw worm fly and mosquitoes that might make this technique more difficult. For one, female screw worm flies and mosquitoes only mate once. My understanding is that female small hive beetles may mate with multiple males, and they have a longer lifespan. This could mean that greater numbers of sterile males must be released in order to overwhelm the chances females mate only with sterile males. Ordinarily, the recommendation is that about 10 sterile males are released for every wild male.

Sterile males are usually released, although it's conceivable sterile females could be released as well. In the case of the screw worm fly and malaria carrying mosquitoes, it is the females that cause the damage. Even a sterile screw worm fly will lay eggs on the wounds of cattle, and female mosquitoes are the ones needing a blood meal for egg development. Certainly in the case of releasing female mosquitoes, you increase the chance of malaria being spread even if the female is sterile.

The biggest concern I would have is that releasing that many adult beetles (even if sterile) could overwhelm a colony of bees. I suspect, the ratio would have to be reduced to something less than 10 to 1, and while this wouldn't be as effective, it could gradually reduce numbers. Furthermore, 100% eradication is a tall order. I'm not sure if it's possible, especially the way bees are transported for pollination and in packages for new colony starts.

Varroa mites breed differently and have a different life cycle. I don't think the sterilization insect technique would work for varroa.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

AHudd said:


> I have posted this before. I do not know how many people read it. https://specialcollections.nal.usda...lection-screwworm-eradication-program-records
> 
> Alex


Dropping beetles out of planes, that scale never even occured to me. I hope more people take the time to read it, it really brings the possibilities into sharp focus. I was thinking about a box of ladybugs or tachnid wasps like you would release into a garden. Professor, I think the majority of damage by SHB is done by larvae burrowing through combs adults do almost no damage. I think the major impact for introduction of sterile adults would be added stress on the colony due to numbers of house bees trying to control the infestation through attacking mites. When I was addressing Varroa I was thinking about the impact of spring treatments for Varroa mites while simultaneously applying Sterile Insect Techniques. I can say annually I hear as many of my South Carolina Friends losing hives to SHB as to varroa. I have seen strong hives there successfully carrying beetle adult beetle populations of 500+ beetles in late winter thrive very successfully. As soon as the soil is warm enough for breeding it is short few weeks until a hive is overcome. Some, possibly many guys are resorting to the beetle barns with roach poison inside...pretty hazardous practice to say the least.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope you are aware that SHB is not an issue is some/most northern areas due to the cold. We do not migrate, and only see them when a migrating beekeeper gets too close. They all die the nest winter.

Crazy Roland


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

A while ago i came out with a great idea, was gonna be patent-able and make me some money. Everyone was gonna want one. The first prototype failed miserable. The second, with improvements, also failed. The third prototype, with what i thought was the fixes, still failed. 

Keep at whatever your idea is, It may be a money maker, or it may be another learning lesson for The Professor.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

This is a better Link: http://www.fao.org/docrep/u4220t/u4220T0a.htm 

As of now, SHB are not a problem for our Northern friends, but if they are not pushed further South, as with Screwworm Flies, they may adapt and move further North. With the Screwworm pushed all the way down into Central America the line of control is a narrow band of land making the cost of control relatively inexpensive.
I don't think this would work on an individual basis because of the beetles ability to fly long distances. I suppose it would depend on where and how mating takes place.

My understanding is that the biological control of Varroa is complicated by the females ability to lay eggs of a male and females, within a cell, who then go on to mate. If that female could be altered to lay eggs which hatched into a sterile male, his sisters and any other females he mated with, would not be able to go forth and multiply. Something along these lines might give VSH bees enough of an edge to overcome mites. 

I think the Screwworm program was implemented because of the political clout cattlemen possessed. With all of the attention being given to pollinators right now it seems it would be a good time for a Politian to jump up and declare, "I am going to save the bees from mites,vote for me." That person could come off sounding both intelligent and concerned, and they might actually be one or both.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

B&E said:


> How about developing a feature on this page that lets those guys know they're being jerks?


Barry already has that covered. When you see a Post you Like or Dislike and want the person who wrote it to know, click on that Star you now have in the bottom left corner of each Post and give the person behind the screen name some Reputation Points. Or take some away.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently in a 500 hive operation. Previously was in a 6000 hive operation. How about a sensor you stick in the entrance that detects queen pheromones. Positive reading go to the next hive, negative reading crack it open. That would save a bunch of money and time. That being said anything besides varroa control or supplement feeds " because everyone think the bees can't do that themselves 90% of the time" wouldn't yield a good return on your time and money. My biggest annoyance was finding good help. Make a training program to train good cheap help without me having to spend any time teaching. Hah


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jerry Bromenshenk has that contraption already, as I wrote before.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Jerry Bromenshenk has that contraption already, as I wrote before.


I believe his device works by interpreting sounds and not smells. Wonder how accurate it is.


----------



## The Professor (May 18, 2011)

Heintz88 said:


> How about a sensor you stick in the entrance that detects queen pheromones.


There's a lot being developed now to diagnose human health conditions using Raman spectroscopy or near infrared spectroscopy to analyze the components found in human breath. It would seem reasonable the same technology could be used to detect pheromones, types of pollen, pesticide residues, disease conditions, etc. I'm doubtful it could be done cheaply now, but in a few years it may be possible by piggy backing off the developments in the medical realm.


----------

